# PAL Iso Question



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I have an iso file that is in PAL format and I was just wondering if there is a reliable, free program that can convert PAL files to NTSC format. Thanks.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

as far as i know virtualdub can convert frame rates. but the only time i've needed to convert was when i've been burning dvds and i use either nero visionexpress or dvdsanta.


----------

